# The Invasion Has Begun



## Tom Smart (May 21, 2021)

Today is the first we have seen them in large numbers here. And the first we can hear them sing. Gonna be an interesting few weeks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2021)

We get them down here every year, a little bit different from yours but essentially the same bugs. We don't have the huge invasion every 18 years or so as I understand y'all have.


----------



## Tom Smart (May 21, 2021)

This is “Brood X”. They’ve been hiding underground since 2004.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 21, 2021)

What are they


----------



## DLJeffs (May 21, 2021)

Nice pics. I've been reading this is the 17 year cicada anniversary hatch so they expect a big one. The fishing can get real fun if they're around a stream. Big flies on the surface.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 21, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> What are they


Cicadas


----------



## gman2431 (May 21, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Nice pics. I've been reading this is the 17 year cicada anniversary hatch so they expect a big one. The fishing can get real fun if they're around a stream. Big flies on the surface.


Local guides here already have patterns tied up and ready. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 21, 2021)

Real cool!!


----------



## Steve in VA (May 21, 2021)

We've seen them come out in just the last few days as well Tom.

What's amazing to me is how the volume cranks up almost immediately as soon as the sun hits the trees.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 21, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Today is the first we have seen them in large numbers here. And the first we can hear them sing. Gonna be an interesting few weeks.
> View attachment 209318
> 
> View attachment 209319
> ...


Nearly the same here, but call them cityits. Mostly NYC and parts of NJ.


----------



## Herb G. (May 22, 2021)

I was racking my brain to compare the sound they make with something to describe it.
Then it hit me. Anyone remember the original series of Star Trek ? 
It sounds exactly like the phasers they used in that show.


----------



## Tom Smart (May 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 22, 2021)

They are some the best fish bait I've ever used


----------



## Tom Smart (May 22, 2021)

Are they where you are, Eric?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 22, 2021)

No. We had them last year


----------



## Wildthings (May 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 22, 2021)

We have cicadas all the time down here but apparently not any of the Brood groups


----------



## Tom Smart (May 22, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> View attachment 209402


Very cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 22, 2021)

These things survive via shear numbers. Everything eats them, including people. Local papers have been publishing recipes. They are not on my menu, though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 22, 2021)

Always wondered about the large cycle I heard about as a ki. We had them every year so I didn’t understand. Wow, can’t imagine. 

Who as a kid let them crawl up your arm??????


----------



## Tom Smart (May 23, 2021)

Herb G. said:


> I was racking my brain to compare the sound they make with something to describe it.
> Then it hit me. Anyone remember the original series of Star Trek ?
> It sounds exactly like the phasers they used in that show.


To me it is like my tinnitus, a constant humming, buzzing, ringing you cannot get away from.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Herb G. (May 23, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> These things survive via shear numbers. Everything eats them, including people. Local papers have been publishing recipes. They are not on my menu, though.


The birds around here are feasting on them. I saw a tiny sparrow chomping down on one, & the bug was about 1/2 the size of the bird itself.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (May 23, 2021)

More of em…

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2021)

Interesting story in WAPO ...one has to wonder what purpose they serve in evolution besides bird food and fertilizer

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 24, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> To me it is like my tinnitus, a constant humming,* buzzing,* ringing you cannot get away from.


That's exactly what it sounds like to me. Been hearing it now for the last 40 years or so. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> To me it is like my tinnitus, a constant humming, buzzing, ringing you cannot get away from.


After my left ear surgery 2 years ago, that's all I hear. 
It sucks but Im used to it now.


----------



## Tom Smart (May 24, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> After my left ear surgery 2 years ago, that's all I hear.
> It sucks but Im used to it now.


Well, we don’t have to wait 17 years for Brood X to return to hear them sing again.


----------

